# Rear bumper removal



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Guys I need a little help on removing the rear bumper of my 240sx. I got rear-ended and I want to replace the bumper but I don't know what bolts or how to remove it. I have a Chiltons 240sx manual but all it says is "disconnect all electrical connectors at bumper assemble, remove mounting bolts and bumper assemble, remove shock absorbers from bumpers." Has anyone removed the rear bumper before? What tools are needed?


----------

